
Crowdfunding Weekend coming to Durham, NC - jdorfman
http://www.crowdfundingweekend.org/register.html
======
pmccall777
This isn't rocket science people. I raised >10k (in Durham no less) and didn't
spend an extra $100 on a crowdfunding weekend.

